# 2012 vw cc



## Theccdriver (Apr 18, 2019)

Im getting a 2012 vw cc. And thinking about using it for uber.. any off you guys out there driving a 2012 vw cc.?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bad reliability and very expensive parts and repair. Better off getting a used Toyota or Honda for Uber. VWs are only worth it for leasing or buying new and selling them before the warranty expires.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Theccdriver said:


> Im getting a 2012 vw cc. And thinking about using it for uber.. any off you guys out there driving a 2012 vw cc.?


VW CC is a really nice car. I really like it but not so good to use for driving. It has some known major issue such as fuel injection carbon build up.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Getting a 7 year old car like a CC for this type of work is financial suicide.

If its an Auto and the DSG gearbox packs up you will be left with a huge bill.

And you would have to be crazy to want to push on a clutch all day.


----------



## Theccdriver (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice. I mainly asking do to having only 2 seats in the back. They are a kit online for this specific model, to add the 3rd seat and seat belt. Wanted to know if any of you guys was using that type of kit. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VW-Vol...401561?hash=item4d6f74b619:g:c5oAAOSwddVctSFEI'm getting a great deal on this car, i do all mechanic work on all my cars, so i dont worry too much on what could go wrong with it.
I was using my old 05 mazda 6i like 8 months ago, just few hours a week, but do to late hours at my regular job, i stop doing uber.. recently been wanting to star driving again few hours a week so that why i was wondering off anybody else using a 2012 vw cc ..


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Theccdriver said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I mainly asking do to having only 2 seats in the back. They are a kit online for this specific model, to add the 3rd seat and seat belt. Wanted to know if any of you guys was using that type of kit.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VW-Vol...401561?hash=item4d6f74b619:g:c5oAAOSwddVctSFEI'm getting a great deal on this car, i do all mechanic work on all my cars, so i dont worry too much on what could go wrong with it.
> I was using my old 05 mazda 6i like 8 months ago, just few hours a week, but do to late hours at my regular job, i stop doing uber.. recently been wanting to star driving again few hours a week so that why i was wondering off anybody else using a 2012 vw cc ..


You'll need to be able to do major stuff like remove and install a dsg transmission after buying a factory rebuilt transmission or rebuilding a dsg transmission yourself.
You'll also need to be able to stuff like replacing headgaskets, intake gaskets, and valve cover gaskets or even replacing an entire engine. A VW CC is far from reliable high mileage cars that do 500k without breaking a sweat such as Gen 2 Prii, Last Gen Lincoln Town Cars, or a whole bunch of other Toyota vehicles.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

My experience with them is a buddy that had two CC leases in a row, and also an employee who works for me at my "real job" who drives one. Neither's experience gives me the warm and fuzzies about the CC or VW in particular.

I think the no middle seat in the back finally went away late in the life cycle of the the CC, but you'll definitely need to be able to strap 3 across. Have you checked that Uber even allows that year CC? They may already disqualify it because they know it didn't have 3 across. How does that seatbelt hook in exactly? Id be worried about non-oem safety harnesses if there were to ever be a wreck.

The two people I know who've had them had the normal VW experience of going to the dealer mechanic and leaving with a $1000 bill, even when there was a warranty, for things a Toyota, Honda, or even a domestic car owner would never need fixed in 150k miles. Also I seem to remember the tires being low profile. You'll trash rims on this job with low profile tires. Not sure if you could find some matching bolt pattern rims from cheaper VW product that fit but allow for a higher profile tire.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Theccdriver said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I mainly asking do to having only 2 seats in the back. They are a kit online for this specific model, to add the 3rd seat and seat belt. Wanted to know if any of you guys was using that type of kit.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VW-Vol...401561?hash=item4d6f74b619:g:c5oAAOSwddVctSFEI'm getting a great deal on this car, i do all mechanic work on all my cars, so i dont worry too much on what could go wrong with it.
> I was using my old 05 mazda 6i like 8 months ago, just few hours a week, but do to late hours at my regular job, i stop doing uber.. recently been wanting to star driving again few hours a week so that why i was wondering off anybody else using a 2012 vw cc ..


You think you can rebuild.a DSG gearbox in your garage?

Have a look at what people are driving to do this work.

You will see a very large number are doing it long term in Japanese and Korean vehicles.

Now consider how many you see doing it in German cars like a CC.

The only cars you tend to get a great deal on are ones that are proving difficult to sell and may be hiding expensive problems


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

You are on a sucide mission. Get an even older car that you don’t mind getting thrashed.


----------



## Lex Icon (May 7, 2016)

Theccdriver said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I mainly asking do to having only 2 seats in the back. They are a kit online for this specific model, to add the 3rd seat and seat belt. Wanted to know if any of you guys was using that type of kit.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VW-Vol...401561?hash=item4d6f74b619:g:c5oAAOSwddVctSFEI'm getting a great deal on this car, i do all mechanic work on all my cars, so i dont worry too much on what could go wrong with it.
> I was using my old 05 mazda 6i like 8 months ago, just few hours a week, but do to late hours at my regular job, i stop doing uber.. recently been wanting to star driving again few hours a week so that why i was wondering off anybody else using a 2012 vw cc ..


The later model cc is 5 seater. I have been driving 2014 model for the last 3 years and despite what all the knowalls here are saying its a great car. Hasn't missed a beat in 170000km. I service it myself, but if you cant do that look for a private mechanic who can do the servicing at a reasonable price. The passengers love the car and it will certainly help you get better ratings.
Interior is really easy to clean, just wipe the seats every couple of weeks with leather wipes. Also if you get a later model you can use it for uber select.
2 ltr diesel gets better economy than most hybrids, im averaging 5.8ltr per 100km (over 40mpg).
Im keeping mine for another 2 years and then getting another one. 
The only criticism i can make is that there are a couple of blind spots, especially when reversing. Although the trunk (boot) is large, the bootlid is quite small, so bulky items can be a problem.
I would highly recommend this car, but make sure you get the 5 seater (2013 or later). The DSG gearbox problems were sorted out back in 2010, so take no notice of doomsayers.
Another option would be the passat diesel, probably better for uber (bigger doors and bootlid) and a bit cheaper, but the cc definitely impresses the punters.


----------



## Theccdriver (Apr 18, 2019)

Ok well thanks alot for all the replys.. it seems like im gonna be rethinking my car choice.. but thanks alot for this info..


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Lex Icon said:


> The later model cc is 5 seater. I have been driving 2014 model for the last 3 years and despite what all the knowalls here are saying its a great car. Hasn't missed a beat in 170000km. I service it myself, but if you cant do that look for a private mechanic who can do the servicing at a reasonable price. The passengers love the car and it will certainly help you get better ratings.
> Interior is really easy to clean, just wipe the seats every couple of weeks with leather wipes. Also if you get a later model you can use it for uber select.
> 2 ltr diesel gets better economy than most hybrids, im averaging 5.8ltr per 100km (over 40mpg).
> Im keeping mine for another 2 years and then getting another one.
> ...


I don't know if you live in Europe or North America, but driving maintaining and repairing a German car in Europe is a million times easier than in North America.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Lex Icon said:


> The later model cc is 5 seater. I have been driving 2014 model for the last 3 years and despite what all the knowalls here are saying its a great car. Hasn't missed a beat in 170000km. I service it myself, but if you cant do that look for a private mechanic who can do the servicing at a reasonable price. The passengers love the car and it will certainly help you get better ratings.
> Interior is really easy to clean, just wipe the seats every couple of weeks with leather wipes. Also if you get a later model you can use it for uber select.
> 2 ltr diesel gets better economy than most hybrids, im averaging 5.8ltr per 100km (over 40mpg).
> Im keeping mine for another 2 years and then getting another one.
> ...


DSG box is still not as reliable as a traditional Torque Convertor Auto.

When the gearbox works they are excellent, probably one of the best gearboxes you will find.

You haven't mentioned the oil pump problems with the 2.0 diesel which were never fully sorted out despite design changes.

And getting in the back can be tricky for taller passengers.

A colleague has a Skoda Octavia estate (2013 manual) and thats a pretty decent car.

If you want to drink the VAG Koolaid for this type of work I would suggest the Skoda Octavia or Superb makes more sense.

How reliable the newer DSG box is will soon be apparent as the largest PH fleet in the UK, Addison Lee, has stopped buying Ford Galaxy in favour of the VW Sharan.

The Galaxy had the troublesome Powershift box since 2011.

The older DSG box was so bad that VW had to buy back an entire fleet of Passats from Lewis Day in 2008/9.

And then the market moved to the Prius.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> DSG box is still not as reliable as a traditional Torque Convertor Auto.
> 
> When the gearbox works they are excellent, probably one of the best gearboxes you will find.
> 
> ...


They don't have a lot of the cars you mentioned in the US. The American Passat is completely different than the European one starting in 2012 since Americans are way too fat and cheap for the sportier, smaller, more luxurious, more advanced and more expensive European "Real Passat". They do have used CCs, New and used Prii, and VW Arteons in the US, though.


----------



## Theccdriver (Apr 18, 2019)

Lex Icon said:


> The later model cc is 5 seater. I have been driving 2014 model for the last 3 years and despite what all the knowalls here are saying its a great car. Hasn't missed a beat in 170000km. I service it myself, but if you cant do that look for a private mechanic who can do the servicing at a reasonable price. The passengers love the car and it will certainly help you get better ratings.
> Interior is really easy to clean, just wipe the seats every couple of weeks with leather wipes. Also if you get a later model you can use it for uber select.
> 2 ltr diesel gets better economy than most hybrids, im averaging 5.8ltr per 100km (over 40mpg).
> Im keeping mine for another 2 years and then getting another one.
> ...


Thats the information that i was looking for... im currently stay in las vegas nevada, usa... here we dont have diesel cc or at lease that i know.... i was considering just go with the 2013 model. And just call it a day.. haha.. 
Thank everyone for all the info. Thats was provided here... will post it once i find the "perfect" one..


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Theccdriver said:


> Thats the information that i was looking for... im currently stay in las vegas nevada, usa... here we dont have diesel cc or at lease that i know.... i was considering just go with the 2013 model. And just call it a day.. haha..
> Thank everyone for all the info. Thats was provided here... will post it once i find the "perfect" one..


I'm going to tell you what five years in the American towing industry has taught me.

DO. NOT. OWN. A. EUROPEAN. CAR. OUT. OF. WARRANTY.

Period. Don't do it. Audi, BMW, Mini, Porsche, VW. It applies to all of them. They will treat you like royalty while you're under warranty. Loaner cars. Detailed troubleshooting and fixing the problem as best they can. Salespeople making sure you're happy while waiting. Free car washes. You name it, it's yours. BMW/Mini will even transport your car 250 miles to the nearest dealer if/when you break down and bring your car BACK TO YOU when it's fixed. It's amazing. But...once the warranty is up, everything changes. You are a box of donuts and they are a convention of police chiefs. You are the last chocolate Ensure at the nursing home cafeteria. You are the gazelle, they are the lion.

I'm sure things are better in Europe. The cars are from there, after all. I'm sure Euro cars in the US are treated like Chrysler LeBarons and Pontiac Grand Prixs over there. High labor costs, poor parts availability, and plenty of disdain for "foreign" content.

Dude, you want a STYLISH $8-12K midsize car, start looking at used 2015+ Hyundai Sonata Sports or Limiteds. Look at Kia Optimas in SX trim. Look at the Ecoboost Ford Fusions, Titanium or SEL trim. Even a 2015-2017 Camry is starting to approach that price range, and an SE would be sporty enough. I can't comment much on Honda Accords but a V6 2013-2014 Accord might fit the bill. Any of them will be less of a stress machine than a used VW of any year, model, or powertrain.


----------



## Lex Icon (May 7, 2016)

UberLuxbod said:


> DSG box is still not as reliable as a traditional Torque Convertor Auto.
> 
> When the gearbox works they are excellent, probably one of the best gearboxes you will find.
> 
> ...


Your right, Tall, large or older people can have problems getting in to the CC as it is fairly low to the ground, that's why I suggested the passat diesel as an alternative - same platform, bigger interior.
I didn't know that you cant get the diesel cc in USA (I'm in Oz), the V6 might be a bit thirsty for Ubering.
Mines 5 years old, 180,000km and has never missed a beat, though I am thorough and regular with the servicing. 
I haven't heard about problems with the oil pump, can you elaborate?



Sal29 said:


> I don't know if you live in Europe or North America, but driving maintaining and repairing a German car in Europe is a million times easier than in North America.


Australia, but I do my own servicing. Dealerships here will rob you for parts and servicing, but there are importers who you can buy parts about half price of dealer parts.
The cars are very easy to work on if you have some mechanical knowledge and a good toolset.


----------



## Theccdriver (Apr 18, 2019)

occupant said:


> I'm going to tell you what five years in the American towing industry has taught me.
> 
> DO. NOT. OWN. A. EUROPEAN. CAR. OUT. OF. WARRANTY.
> 
> ...


Dang.. didnt think it was that bad... probably ill keep using good old mazda for now, till i find something that catches my eye... i might even get me a prius. Seems to be a good candidate..


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

If you like your existing Mazda, see if you can find a dealer in your area offering a lifetime powertrain warranty on their new cars, then get one of the diesel CX-5 or Mazda6 models when they come out this fall. You'll get hella good mileage, it'll have torque for days, and if it turns out to be a dud, at least you'll be able to do food deliveries in your service loaner each time it grenades. Ricart Imports here in Ohio has lifetime powertrain on every new car they sell. Ford, Kia, Hyundai/Genesis, Mazda, Mitsubishi, and Nissan. That's a lot of options.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

occupant said:


> I'm going to tell you what five years in the American towing industry has taught me.
> 
> DO. NOT. OWN. A. EUROPEAN. CAR. OUT. OF. WARRANTY.
> 
> ...


You might be watching too much Scotty Kilmer. According to him most European cars can't crack 100k miles.

Fron what I see the issue with European cars in the US is lack of garages ability to maintain them properly.

And mechanics price gouging on repairs. Using the mantra that its "European"

They aren't difficult to maintain in Europe.

More people have problems with Fords than anything else.

Fix Or Repair Daily.



Theccdriver said:


> Dang.. didnt think it was that bad... probably ill keep using good old mazda for now, till i find something that catches my eye... i might even get me a prius. Seems to be a good candidate..


They aren't. But they are not cheap to run. And the "conversion" to five seats is heath robinson at best.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> You might be watching too much Scotty Kilmer. According to him most European cars can't crack 100k miles.
> 
> *From what I see the issue with European cars in the US is lack of garages ability to maintain them properly.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you basically regurgitated what I said.

At least Fords in Europe are as bad as Fords here.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

occupant said:


> Yeah, you basically regurgitated what I said.
> 
> At least Fords in Europe are as bad as Fords here.


That was true a few years ago but they have had a few howlers of late.

Stuff like Mondeos(not sure if they call it a Mondeo in the US) Fiestas and Focus are "global cars" now so the differences are minimal.

As an example the Mondeo Hybrid is only a Saloon in the UK, just like in the US.

Hardly anybody buys a Mondeo saloon in the UK.

Plus the Mondeo used to handle great, now it has suspension like the US version, great rouhd Town and on a Motorway, but has lost the handling it had on twisty backroads.

Which is a shame as I have owned several Mondeos, actually every version but the current one.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I used to own a 2009 VW CC........pretty car but was a lemon. Fuel pump issues, fuel pump modulator issues, brake booster issues. Ended up trading it in after 1 year of ownership. I don't know if the 2012s had the same issues as the 09s, but VW turned me all the way off with the CC.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Theres a reason 85% of taxi cabs are Toyota’s.

Also: there’s a reason used European cars depreciate so quickly


----------

